

Ask HN:  Android project for introducing teenagers to programming? - chrismanfrank

I'm one of the founders of ImagineK12-backed Tutorcloud.com.  We've been talking to lots of parents who want their kids to learn a little programming.  We'd like to help them, and we need your help.<p>Specifically....Recommend a project we can use in our Intro to Android Programming workshop.<p>These kids are 12-16 years old.  No programming experience.  Eager to learn.  Dying to build "cool apps".  What could we build with them?<p>The workshop is only 4 hours long.  Can we build something kids will think is cool in that time?<p>Comment here, or contact me directly.  And if you're interested in teaching teenagers in the Bay Area, or online, drop me a line as well.  [chris@tutorcloud.com].
======
cd34
Don, a local developer, put this together for a two part meetup group:

[http://blog.machineinteractive.com/2011/05/reflections-on-
ru...](http://blog.machineinteractive.com/2011/05/reflections-on-running-
android-game.html)

Includes full code for the app on github. He also did a quick gps + yahoo
weather api which isn't as exciting, but, might fit the time constraints.

Don also uses processing.org for a lot of projects which is a pretty good
learning environment - though, not android. Peruse his blog for more stuff.

He also wrote the Myxer.fm Android app.

~~~
chrismanfrank
Thanks for the link!

------
Turing_Machine
Have you seen MIT (formerly Google) App Inventor?

<http://appinventoredu.mit.edu/>

~~~
chrismanfrank
I have. Unfortunately, it looks like MIT hasn't re-released it yet. Although
it looks like it's possible to run your own server now. Thanks!

